# USC Graduate Film Application Deadline time?



## Sofacan (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi All!

The deadline for the USC MFA Film and TV production is November 15th, 2019. It does not specify the exact time it is due. Is it safe to assume this is due at 11:59PM PST November 15th, 2019? I won't be rushing to submit this at the dot!

Best,
Sofacan


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2019)

Sofacan said:


> Hi All!
> 
> The deadline for the USC MFA Film and TV production is November 15th, 2019. It does not specify the exact time it is due. Is it safe to assume this is due at 11:59PM PST November 15th, 2019? I won't be rushing to submit this at the dot!
> 
> ...


Yes that's probably the case BUT I do remember one year someone waited to long and there was technical difficulties when they went to submit and THEY MISSED THE DEADLINE.

So.... Do not wait until the last minute.


----------

